

Nobel Prize-Winning Writer Saramago Dead at 87 - urlwolf
http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2010/06/18/world/europe/AP-EU-Obit-Saramago.html?_r=1

======
michael_dorfman
"The Gospel According to Jesus Christ" is the funniest, most blasphemous,
theological novel since Mikhail Bulgakov's "The Master and Margarita." It
really deserves to be better known...

------
mazuhl
This is sad news. I have read many of his books and found them enjoyable,
although he used the same formula many times: the world - something we take
for granted = interesting story.

Here is an interview from 2006 with Saramago entitled "Still a street-fighting
man":
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2006/apr/30/fiction.features...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2006/apr/30/fiction.features1)

------
felipe
Saramago was also an awesome blogger. Well, technically not a blogger per se
-- His wife would post his writings for him. But his entries are fascinating
and thought-provoking:

[http://caderno.josesaramago.org/category/o-caderno-de-
sarama...](http://caderno.josesaramago.org/category/o-caderno-de-saramago/)

------
forinti
The first book of his that I read was "The History of the Siege of Lisbon". I
had to read the first pages a few times before I could understand it all, but
I ended up hooked. I've read almost all his books and finally got interesed in
literature written in my own language. I prefered English and Spanish before
he finally made me see how wonderful Portuguese is.

~~~
arthur_debert
I am not sure if you are Portuguese or Brazilian, and this is probably way too
obvious but... if you haven't: do read Guimarães Rosa.

Like Saramago, his writing takes a while to sink in, but once it does, you're
hooked. To me he's the best Portuguese language writer in the 20th century.

Cheers

------
stralen
I'm curious why the news of the death of a Portuguese Writer come to Hacker
News feed? Was he a 'hacker'?

~~~
jmillerinc
Way off topic for HN IMHO.

~~~
iaskwhy
Even for me. (I'm Portuguese and consider Saramago to be one of a kind, a
genius.)

------
jorgemendes
Sad day for me and for Portugal. We've lost one of our greatest ones. Remember
the day I knew he won the Nobel Prize as if it was now. Not a consensual man,
but a great man, and a great writer.

------
jkan
He actually had a blog:

<http://caderno.josesaramago.org>

or, in Spanish:

<http://cuaderno.josesaramago.org>

~~~
forinti
His Spanish was funny, because it was gramatically flawless but spoken with a
heavy Portuguese accent.

------
jules
His books are enjoyable and thought provoking.

------
zeynel1
I just saw this in HN. I was reading the History of the Siege of Lisbon today
at work. I think All the Names is his best book.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/All_the_Names> What a great writer

------
zemariamm
Said day for all of us

